# Field report Barnes T-EZ (graphic pics)



## miles58 (Nov 27, 2011)

Shot this one at 40-50 yards with The Barnes 250 grain T-EZ and 66 grains by weight of BH-209.  I pitched the Barnes sabots because they were a Pain to load and used TC sabots instead.   The bullet made a very loud ker-smack when it hit.  This was a small deer  and he did not go down.  He took off running like he was going somewhere.  He made it about 30 yards.  The heart was shredded and unrecognizable.  The bottom of one lung was still recognizable.  He bled out of both sides, but only for about three jumps, and not very much.  When I saw the first blood I expected I'd have to track this one a ways.  When I lost the blood trail I figured it would be a lot of work, but he was laying dead 30 feet away.  I have never recovered a Barnes yet from any deer I personally have shot with them, and out of the people I load them for we have only recovered one, a Barnes 130 out of a 30-06 and corner to corner on a good sized buck.  For a starting speed of about 1700 FPS this bullet sure does a lot of damage on the way through.  I'd expect this kind of damage out of a light BT bullet moving fast.  Obviously, from the size of the entrance hole on the outside of the shoulder they open up pretty fast too.  I like them, but I think I will be a little more careful where I put them in the future.  I get three inch groups with them and open sights at 113 yards.

Dave


----------



## AliBubba (Nov 29, 2011)

Barns is good stuff but pricy...


----------



## korn57 (Dec 12, 2011)

i use 300 gr barnes expander mz , 100 gr by volume bh209, devastating have not recovered a bullet yet either, deer do not go far


----------



## icdedturkes (Dec 13, 2011)

I have shot a pile of deer over the years with Barnes T-EZ, TMZ and Expanders.. It is the only bullet I will take to the woods in my muzzy.. Always passes through and have always had massive bloodtrails.


----------

